# Acoustic Guitar repair, Calgary



## lrocs (Aug 26, 2010)

Have to give Darrell Britton in Calgary a 10 out of 10 for fixing the neck on my "tak". The service was quick and the price was even better. I'd recommend Darrell to any of my friends that go to Calgary to play. Thanks again, lrocs


----------

